# It really should be illegal...



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I hate banks...I really do. Today I looked into my account to find:

9/27/2005 - Payment to xxxx $140.....Account Balance -$110.94
9/27/2005 - Payment to xxxx $10.......Account Balance -$120.94
9/27/2005 - Payment to xxxx $22.......Account Balance -$142.94
9/28/2005 - FEE Overdraft $23.......Account Balance -$165.94
9/28/2005 - FEE Overdraft $23.......Account Balance -$188.94
9/29/2005 - Payment to xxxx $4.95.....Account Balance -$193.29
9/29/2005 - FEE Overdraft $23.......Account Balance -$216.29
9/30/2005 - Payment to xxxx $4.95....Account Balance -$220.64
9/30/2005 - FEE Overdraft $23.....Account Balance -$243.64

It should be illegal. They purposely do not stop letting you use your debit card so that they can charge you $23 for every charge when your balance goes below zero. I had 2 payments for $4.95 and got charged $23 apiece? Where is their accountability to customers? GRRRRR.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh and the real kicker...I looked at my balance when I came home after making the $140 charge. They had posted it, but not adjusted my balance (obviously) so I didn't even see this stuff appear until yesterday night. Cool huh?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Our last credit card payment showed a latepay of 39 dollars. We called their number and they said our payment was due on the 3rd and the entered it on the 12th. I asked them why it took the post office 2 weeks to deliver the letter and they transfered me to another department. While talking to that lady she said the payment showed being received on the 5th but wasnt entered until the 12th so even if they used the received date it was still late. I then pointed out to them the 5th was a holiday so the post office was closed and could not have delivered the letter. She than said well that means it was delivered on the 4th. I then pointed out to her the 4th was a sunday where the mail does not run also. She said well that then makes the delivery on the 3rd. 
I then pointed out to her that the 3rd was the day it was due so how could it have been late. After some complaining she sent me to her supervisor. I then went through the same exact thing. Appearantly even their managers are not real bright either. I finally got them to credit me the 39 dollars and send me a letter for credit correction just in case somthing went to the credit agency I have proof in the future that it was their error not mine. 
Anything for extra cash. I guess ripping off customers improves the profit margin for the year. The problem is you lose your customers and dont have anyone left to rip off.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Please don't get me started on the unfairness of banking corporations...AHHHH :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: .


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL, yeah I know. I had $5k in my savings account too, it's not like I'm not a faithful customer. Been with them since 1997...sigh.


----------

